# nissan vanette cargo 2.3 diesel brake problems



## hurrricaneuk (Aug 22, 2013)

hi guys just joined the forum, Having difficulty finding info on my van nissan vanette cargo 2.3 diesel 2002 ... the problem I`m having is, the brakes don't work well... I suspect the servo as the brake pedal is firm when pressed, also brake light stays on, but after increasing engine revs brake light goes out...has anyone got a diagram of the braking system as it also has had new brake pipes fitted and i want to check everything is correctly fitted thanks for any advice offered...:newbie:


----------

